# Won't turn head to the left?



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

About a year ago Frodo had an episode when all of a sudden he couldn't turn his head to the left. He also walked with his head hung like he couldn't lift it. Since then it happens every few months, sometimes once or twice a month (always on left side). It will last anywhere from an hour to the longest which was 5 days. It goes away as suddenly as it appears. We took him to the vet and by the time we were seen it was gone. The vet did all kinds of manipulations on his neck and shoulders and he had no pain. She had no clue. She didn't think it was any kind of disc problem because he showed no discomfort or pain. The last few times it's happened I usually ice his neck down then apply heat with blow dryer and its gone within a few hours. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Is the vet you consulted a K9 chiropractor? If not, that would be my first step. I would combine that with SubQ Adequan injections in the scruff of the neck. 

Also switxh to a harness, either front or back clip.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

There is a veterinary neurosurgeon here that does house calls. I met him at a dog-bar. He said he was the only one in SC. I can find him if you don't have one local


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you think this is something we should get xrays for?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Well... given the fact that there is a whole lot of important stuff going on in that region and nerve damage is permanent... I'd err on the side of extreme caution. I have spinal cord damage from a bad mx wreck and it was not painful at the time it happened... really all that ever hurt was the broken bones... I had a process broken off and floating in my spinal column (still there). For a while it felt like someone was poking me gently in the back when I leaned forward. There could be a piece of a vertebral process broken off and occasionally causing pain, or doing weird things to nerves... or any number of other strange and random things. The spine is nothing to mess with. I'd go to a specialist


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I am in the process of looking for a new vet. Used to take him to Banfield at Petsmart but I dont think they really know what their doing. I just didn't know if xrays were the 1st thing to do or possibly an mri. I definately want to find out before something serious occurs.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

missmychance said:


> I am in the process of looking for a new vet. Used to take him to Banfield at Petsmart but I dont think they really know what their doing. I just didn't know if xrays were the 1st thing to do or possibly an mri. I definately want to find out before something serious occurs.


I go to a father-son, and 2 other Dr practices thats not so commercial. See my other thread. Todays visit was $60... only b/c I had to get 2 meds.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how about a specialist. set it uo so you can
take him as soon as he starts to hold his head tilted.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Btw, a chiropractor is a specialist of the spine. 

Xrays aren't a bad thing to have, and many chiros will require them anyway. 

A neurologist probably can't do anything without an MRI, and even then, from the sounds of this, it sounds like their only option would be surgery, and it sure would be a shame to operate without first consulting a chiro, when this could be helped with a 20 min appt. Been there. 

Doctors, worldwide, certified in animal chiropractic by the American Veterinary Chiropractic Association


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

LisaT said:


> Btw, a chiropractor is a specialist of the spine.
> 
> Xrays aren't a bad thing to have, and many chiros will require them anyway.
> 
> ...


The bulk of my experience is in the human realm (well.. all of it), but neurologists can do a great deal with x-rays alone, and can even provide useful treatment without an xray. MRI's just provide a clearer picture in "3d" sort of.. I would think any chiropractor would yield to a neurologists opinion... they are also spine experts. Thats all your spine is anyway, neurons... When I was seeing a neurologist weekly for a year, almost all the patients were back related... the veterinary neurosurgeon I met told me a large part of his work was spine problems in GSDs (because he was playing with my GSDs)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

No, chiropractors will not necessarily yield to a neuro's opinion. They have different tools, and a chiro can do things in cases where the neuro can't, including cases where a neuro will recommend euthenasia. 

I have dealt with dogs that have had a lifetime of neuro problems - neurologists were useless, the chiropractor was critical. 

It really depends on what the issue is, and, *sometimes*, it depends if you just want to treat symptoms, versus address the root of the issue. 

If there is a misalignment of the spine or neck, the neuro can't do anything really. For neuro diseases (mysasthenia gravis, etc), they are essential.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> The bulk of my experience is in the human realm (well.. all of it), but neurologists can do a great deal with x-rays alone, and can even provide useful treatment without an xray. MRI's just provide a clearer picture in "3d" sort of.. I would think any chiropractor would yield to a neurologists opinion... they are also spine experts. Thats all your spine is anyway, neurons... When I was seeing a neurologist weekly for a year, almost all the patients were back related... the veterinary neurosurgeon I met told me a large part of his work was spine problems in GSDs (because he was playing with my GSDs)


I agree with this. Neurologists are of course better trained and will address other possible medical problems contributing---and after all this dog hasn't been diagnosed by anyone yet to have spinal disease.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It is clear that a neurologist will deal with spinal diseases since the spine is a gateway, so to speak, to the central nervous system. 

I think the statement "better trained" is not accurate, since they are differently trained. If you look at what the chiro is trained for, then one could say that they are the better trained ones. They do different things, and the phrase "better trained" really doesn't apply. 

My experience with things like what the OP posted about, traditional vet care is not so good at addressing.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Has the OP s dog been diagnosed with a spinal problem? If he goes to a chiro then you can guarantee he will be.
I absolutely believe that chiro has an area where they can provide care. I just think that at this point in the process the OP needs a dx, and when a practitioner's area is more limited they might not be as helpful in providing one.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think you misunderstand what an AVCA certified chiropractor will do. If they can't help, if they don't feel that the neck is misaligned, then they won't adjust the neck. If they do however feel that it is misaligned, then you have a diagnosis. In some cases, they are the ONLY ones that can diagnose these things. I would certainly go there first.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nah, I don't misunderstand. I just don't agree. But that is okay- I am sure the OP appreciates any input to help them decide how to proceed. Don't want to highjack further...


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you think I should get xrays or mri before contacting any kind of specialist? Also someone yesterday posted to take him in with the problem. But the problem is, when he gets excited like when going to vet, he'll move his head around so much thats its like he works it out and is fine. Do you think it could possibly just be a pinched nerve or something. If it was something really serious, wouldn't he have problem all the time?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It sounds like a pinched nerve to me, which is why my first step is the chiro. That said, I have a couple of chiros here that I trust implicitely. What you describe also sounds like the exact same problem that my boy has with his neck. A good chiro will tell you if they need or require xrays when you call and talk with them.

If you see a neurologist, they will tell you what they need, and may require xrays in a certain position, so I would let them do the xrays. Cervical xrays for a K9 are VERY hard to read, even for folks that do it a lot. I'm not really sure that most regular vets would be good at reading that xray. Even a radiologist, I've had them misread xrays.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I may have missed it at the link above, but didn't see a K9 chiro near you?

If you are thinking in this direction, maybe these folks can help direct you to someone close?

Mendocino Coast Equine - Home
Holistic Animal Health Care


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I can tell you as far as humans go that a chiro or massage therapist will absolutely refuse to touch me without a neuro telling them its ok first, in writing... so while a chiro and an massage therapist have tools they are skilled in using that a neuro does not, a neuro absolutely has a better understanding of nerve/spinal function. My father is a massage therapist that worked for a chiro, so this was absolutely the case for me and not an opinion


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I will just say that your experiences do not mean that this is the same for all others. Perhaps in your situation, a neuro was required. I'm willing to bet that most of the patients that see chiropractors couldn't get a consult with a Neuro, even if they wanted to.

I personally have seen several chiros, and none of them required me to see a neuro. 

I can also say that I have three different K9 chiros around here that my dogs have seen, so I do have experience with a variety of chiros for both K9 and humans.


----------

